# Wieviele interne Festplatten habt ihr verbaut?



## D0M1N4T0R13 (18. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute, ich hätte gerne mal folgendes von euch gewusst:

Wieviele interne Festplatten habt ihr in eurem PC verbaut?

(Mehrfachauswahl für die, die mehrere PCs am Laufen haben)
Öffentliche Umfrage
 

[x] eine Festplatte


----------



## HeNrY (18. Januar 2010)

[x] vier Festplatten, wovon allerdings eine über einen Wechselrahmen ausgetauscht wird. (Habe so noch 3 herumliegen für Backups)


----------



## Operator (18. Januar 2010)

[x] 3 Festplatten  eine SSD als systemplatte und eine 500 und 300 gb platte aus alten pcs ;P


----------



## chefmarkus (18. Januar 2010)

[X] zwei Festplatten

Im "altem" System waren es zwei Velociraptoren mit jeweils 300 GB, und nun ist eine SSD Falcon 128GB und eine WD Caviar Black 2TB im Einsatz. Und läuft gut... sehr gut...


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (18. Januar 2010)

[x] 2  System und Datengrab


----------



## Hellshooter (18. Januar 2010)

[x] mehr als vier Festplatten

Grüße,
also ich habe zurzeit fünf festplatten verbaut 2x Samsung 500GB, 2x WD 640GB, und eine Samsung 1TB als System Platte.
Die 500GB und 640GB Festplatten weichen nun nach und nach und werden durch 2 TB Samsung Festplatten ersetzt.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (18. Januar 2010)

Und wieviel GB hast du davon belegt?


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (18. Januar 2010)

1 [x]

80 GB^^


----------



## Ecle (18. Januar 2010)

SSDs zählen auch? Wenn ja Titel ändern: HDD ungleich SSD


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2010)

Ecle schrieb:


> SSDs zählen auch? Wenn ja Titel ändern: HDD ungleich SSD


 
Wozu?
Er schreibt doch Festplatte und nicht Magnetfestplatte.

Ich hab 9 Festplatten drinne.


----------



## Riccardo23 (18. Januar 2010)

in meinem HTPC 3 - 3x 1TB als dynamische Laufwerke und eine SSD fürs BS

in meinem Alltags PC 1 - 1x 1TB und eine SSD fürs BS


----------



## Two-Face (18. Januar 2010)

[X]_mehr als vier Festplatten_

Ich habe 6 Festplatten drinne, 1 Western Digital Raptor mit 150GB und 5 Hitachi Deskstar 7k1000 mit jeweils 1000GB
Dazu kommen noch zwei externe mit zusammen 2,5TB


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2010)

Die externen hab ich jetzt nicht aufgezählt.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (18. Januar 2010)

2 x Sata und einmal SD


----------



## ¦square²¦ (18. Januar 2010)

2xWD 1TB 
2xWD 500GB
1xSamsung 250GB
1xSamsung 120GB


----------



## KingKokosnuss (18. Januar 2010)

[x] Zwei Festplatten

2 x 500 GB


----------



## taks (18. Januar 2010)

1x Samsung 80GB
1x Samsung 320GB


1x WD 500GB ist unterwegs...


----------



## Sesfontain (18. Januar 2010)

1x Seagate 500Gb


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (18. Januar 2010)

Um es nochmal klarzustellen: SSDs mitzählen!


----------



## Octopoth (18. Januar 2010)

[x] mehr als vier Festplatten

Habe 6 HDDs im PC 5x1TB+Raptor als Systemplatte


----------



## stefan.net82 (18. Januar 2010)

(x) ein platte, reicht mir! (bin genügsam!)


----------



## utacat (18. Januar 2010)

[x] 3 Festplatten

Gruß utacat


----------



## Hellshooter (18. Januar 2010)

Ungefähr 90% Belegt außer die System Platte Natürlich.
Liegt aber daran das ich angefangen habe meine ganzen Blue-ray´s zu 
Archivieren und da habe ich noch einiges vor mir.


----------



## Sash (18. Januar 2010)

3.. eine fürs system, eine große für spiele und programme, eine weitere für eigene dateien, musik, temps usw.


----------



## Razzor (18. Januar 2010)

2 x Western 160 GB im Raid o 

m.f.g.


----------



## Maggats (18. Januar 2010)

1x Samsung F3 1,5 Tb (daten)

2 raptoren (1x windows, 1x spiele)

die raptoren fliegen aber bald raus, sie werden durch ssds ersetzt


----------



## A3000T (18. Januar 2010)

2 x 120GB


----------



## herethic (18. Januar 2010)

[x] eine Festplatte


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Januar 2010)

[X] eine Festplatte

Für OS+Spiele+Programme

Der "Datenmüll" (Musik, Bilder, etc.) liegt alles aufm Server, so etwas hat nichts auf nem Gaming-PC zu suchen.


----------



## theLamer (18. Januar 2010)

[x] 2

ich überlege aber, noch eine SSD zu kaufen, damit Windows schneller läuft und zu Benchzwecken (vor allem Pcmark 2005 (fürs Hwbot-Team)).


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Januar 2010)

[X] 3 Stück, viel Platz.


----------



## riedochs (18. Januar 2010)

3 Stück. OS, Spiele, Backup


----------



## Low (18. Januar 2010)

[x] 1x Seagate 500GB

Gibt's eigentlich Leute die sowas hier kaufen?


----------



## CrashStyle (18. Januar 2010)

[X] 1 Festplatten + 1 SSD als Systemplatte.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (18. Januar 2010)

[X] 3 HDDs  Samsung F1  1Terra + jetzt neu eine 60 GB OCZ Vertex 2,5" SSD 

Eine HDD für System und Games, zweite nur für music und dritte nur für Filme

Wenn die SSD da ist wird die fürs Sys und Battlefield 2 benutzt


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (19. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mehr als 4 hdd's verbaut. In dem einen PC habe ich 6 Stück 3x 1TB 1x 1,5tb 2x 250gb
Allerdings hab ich auch 3 hdd's in nem anderen PC: 1x 1TB 1x 500gb und 1x 250gb
im dritten pc steckt 1x 160gb 2,5'' xD
und in pc no. 4 2x 250gb xD
7,41tb O_O xD 

PS: eine der 250gb wird aber bald gegen 1x 1,5tb ausgetauscht da sie defekt scheint xD


----------



## zocks (19. Januar 2010)

3 Stück


1 x 320 Gb System + Programme

1 x 1T Spiele + Arbeitsdatein + Backup

1 x 1T Multimedia


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (20. Januar 2010)

> Gibt's eigentlich Leute die sowas hier kaufen?



Ich glaube eher kaum ^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Januar 2010)

[x] 3 Stück

Samsung 400 GB (SATA II)
WD        640 GB (SATA II)
WD        500 GB (SATA II)


----------



## INU.ID (20. Januar 2010)

[x] mehr als vier Festplatten

Intern sind es im Haupt-System 6 Festplatten (2xUltra320 @ 64Bit PCI-X und 4xSATA), extern geht es in den zweistelligen Bereich.


----------



## kress (20. Januar 2010)

[x] 2 platten

Hauptsystem 1TB
Testplatte für andere Systeme 500BG

Mh in meinen Antec 1200 würden 9 Platten reinpassen, is also noch n bissel Platz


----------



## rabit (20. Januar 2010)

Ich habe 3 drinne
@quante
Sag einmal besteht dein Pc-Gehäuse aus Festplatten? lol


----------



## feivel (20. Januar 2010)

2 Platten.
1x 750 Gb und 1 x 1 TB

Nachwuchs folgt


----------



## AlterKadaver (20. Januar 2010)

[x] Eine Festplatte...

Eine SSD allein fürs OS wird jedoch immer interessanter


----------



## hoschi8219 (21. Januar 2010)

vier Festplatten.

3 intern, 1 extern.


----------



## Baker79 (21. Januar 2010)

3 Stück hab ich momentan drin.
1x Maxtor 7L300R0 (300GB, IDE)
1x Samsung HD501LJ (500GB, SATA II)
1x Samsung HD502IJ (500GB, SATA II)

Was mich an dieser Stelle mal interessieren würde ist, wie Ihr die Platten partitioniert habt?

In meinem "Arbeitplatz" schauts so aus:
A:\ DVD Brenner
C:\ Windows
D:\ Installfiles (die Downloads verschiedener Installer)
E:\ Videos (Backups meiner DVD-Sammlung)
F:\ Musik
G:\ Restliche eigene Dateien
F:\ Games 1
H:\ Games 2
I:\ Mein eigener Spiel-server für ein hier verschrieenes "MMORPG" 
J:\ System Backup


----------



## Aequitas (21. Januar 2010)

[x] eine Festplatte


----------



## Black Lion (21. Januar 2010)

5 momentan, werden aber sicher bald 6.


----------



## Spikos (21. Januar 2010)

[x] eine Festplatte
Eine Samsung mit 320GB, werde mir aber bei Gelegenheit etwas mit >1TB gönnen.


----------



## der_yappi (21. Januar 2010)

[x] mehr als Vier

Hab zwar im Moment nur 4 drin, aber meine fünfte soll bald wieder eingebaut werden.
Ist grad "außer Haus"

2 x 250GB WDs als RAID-0 (System und Spiele)
1 x 640GB als schnelles Lager für meine Bilder, Musik usw.
1 x 1TB als Rücksicherung von meinen anderen HDDs
1 x 500GB IDE (momentan ausgebaut) auch Datengrab aussem alten PC


----------



## klyer (21. Januar 2010)

[x] 4 HDDs

ca. 1,2 TB


----------



## cRc eRRoR (21. Januar 2010)

[X] eine Festplatte

Samsung Spinpoint S250 250GB, mit einen Platter.


----------



## Bier (22. Januar 2010)

[x] 1

500gb
aber 2 Partitionen


----------



## HollomaN (22. Januar 2010)

[*x*] 3 x Hard Disk


----------



## KOF328 (22. Januar 2010)

[x] 1 Caviar Blue mit 500gb, das reicht für mich vollkommen^^


----------



## HalifaxX (22. Januar 2010)

[x] eine Festplatte 
eine WD 250 GB ,bald kommt noch eine 500 GB Samsung rein


----------



## TerrorTomato (22. Januar 2010)

[X] 3

eine 1000gb platte für programme und als Datangrab,
eine 74gb velociRaptor für Windoof,
und eine 2,5" mit 160 gb für Musik, Filme, Bilder und co.


----------



## combruder (22. Januar 2010)

[x] 1 festplatte mit 250 GB


----------



## Hadruhne (22. Januar 2010)

[x] drei Festplatten

2*160GB Sata1 | Eine für XP und eine für Win7

1*320GB IDE | Als Backup-Drive und Datengrab


----------



## MyticDragonblast (22. Januar 2010)

[x] eine Festplatte

Spinpoint F1 von Samsung (1TB)


----------



## lucas (29. Januar 2010)

2x Seagate Barracuda ST3500418AS 500GB


1x G.Skill Falcon 64 GB SSD fürs OS kommt demnächst hinzu


----------



## Ratty0815 (29. Januar 2010)

[x] drei Festplatten

System|Programme|Meine Standartspiele = Corsair 256P SSD
Spiele|Downloadordner = Western Digital Blue 640GB
Musik (da ich selber Musik Auflege/Schneide) = Western Digital Digital Green 640GB

+ 3x Extern 1000GB als Backups

So Long...


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (29. Januar 2010)

[x] zwei Festplatten

2TB reichen mir völlig  Und die hab ich auch nur weil ich den Rechner mal als Videoserver benutzt hab.


----------



## Borealis (29. Januar 2010)

Insgesamt 1 TB.

2x 250 GB & 1x 500 GB.

Reicht mir völlig. Vielleicht kommt irgendwann eine externe Platte hinzu.


----------



## powerarm (17. Februar 2010)

Insgesamt habe ich 7 Platten intern verbaut 

2 x 1,5 TB für HDTV / DVD
1 x 1 Tb für Games
2 x 500 GB für Musik
1x 200 Gb Windows
1 x 320 Gb für Eigene Dateinen etc . 

5,4 Tb intern 

Extern 4 

3 x 1 Tb für DVD 
1 x 60 GB ( mistplatte ) 

4,06 TB extern 

Ich bin DVD und HDTV sammler deswegen habe ich soviele Platten


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (17. Februar 2010)

[x] drei Festplatten

Und extern auch nochmal drei, aber eine vierte muss her

greetz


----------



## hyperionical (17. Februar 2010)

Zurzeit 3

Wunschkonfiguration:
4*2TB F3 (Raid 5) + 256GB SSD
aber der RAID-Controller kostet ja mehr als ne Top-Graka


----------



## fuzzi (17. Februar 2010)

zurzeit 2 Platten Samsung F1 320gb..

extern dan nochmal ein 1,5TB NAS und eine 1TB USB HDD


----------



## SuEdSeE (17. Februar 2010)

1x Samsung F1 500GB 

1x WD 500GB extern

und im Lappi ne 200GB platte....

kommt aber demnächst noch ne 1TB platte, ob intern oder extern weiss ich noch nicht


----------



## ']UDP[' (17. Februar 2010)

[x] eine ne seagate baracuda XXXX 500gb


----------



## Tommy_H (18. Februar 2010)

Eine. Ist besser als keine.


----------



## Ahab (18. Februar 2010)

[X] eine Festplatte.

Dabei bleibts auch. Mit einer rappelts schon genug im Karton.  Da kommt später höchstens noch ne SSD dazu.


----------



## amdintel (18. Februar 2010)

in drei meiner PCs ist eine TB Bit in den rest eine 500 GB
im Notebook 260 Netbook auch ,
über sind die Platten in mehrere Portionen aufgeteilt der Übersichtlichkeitshalber und wegen gelegentlicher Daten System und Sicherungen , System, Programme, Games, Daten, Temp Files  Emal Konten..


----------



## slayerdaniel (18. Februar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> in drei meiner PCs ist eine TB Bit in den rest eine 500 GB
> im Notebook 260 Netbook auch ,
> über sind die Platten in mehrere Portionen aufgeteilt der Übersichtlichkeitshalber und wegen gelegentlicher Daten System und Sicherungen , System, Programme, Games, Daten, Temp Files  Emal Konten..



ist das deutsch oder was soll das sein? 

@ Topic

eine Festplatte, um die Geräuschkulisse zu minimieren.


----------



## amdintel (18. Februar 2010)

nee das ist Spanisch


----------



## Ahab (18. Februar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> in drei meiner PCs ist eine TB Bit in den rest eine 500 GB
> im Notebook 260 Netbook auch ,
> über sind die Platten in mehrere Portionen aufgeteilt der Übersichtlichkeitshalber und wegen gelegentlicher Daten System und Sicherungen , System, Programme, Games, Daten, Temp Files  Emal Konten..




Alter... Sorry aber ERST zuende denken, DANN schreiben. Denn denken ist, als würde man Wissen auskotzen.


----------



## jetztaber (18. Februar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> nee das ist Spanisch



Selbst Spanisch dürfte für Leser, die kein Spanisch sprechen, leichter zu verstehen sein... 

Übersetz das doch mal für uns ins Deutsche! 



amdintel schrieb:


> in drei meiner PCs ist eine TB Bit in den rest  eine 500 GB
> im Notebook 260 Netbook auch ,
> über sind die Platten in mehrere Portionen aufgeteilt der  Übersichtlichkeitshalber und wegen gelegentlicher Daten System und  Sicherungen , System, Programme, Games, Daten, Temp Files  Emal  Konten..


----------



## Razzor (18. Februar 2010)

2 X 160 GB western 
sobald die preise noch weng fallen kommt noch ne SSD fürs BS rein


----------



## Masterwana (18. Februar 2010)

1x Samsung F3 1TB

Muss warscheinlich meine 250er F1 reaktivieren da GTA IV nicht unter Win7 Laufen will


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Februar 2010)

[x] drei Festplatten
1xSSD als Sys HDD
2x 1TB HDDs als Datenklo


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Februar 2010)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Übersetz das doch mal für uns ins Deutsche!



Er will nicht, also mach ich das für die ganzen User die sowas nicht lesen können.....



> In drei meiner PCs ist eine 1 Terabyte Platte verbaut, in den restlichen PCs ist jeweils eine 500 GB Platte verbaut. Im Netbook ist auch noch eine 260er (gibts 260 überhaupt?)
> Darüber hinaus sind die Platten in mehrere Partitionen aufgeteilt zwecks Übersichtlichkeit und wegen gelegentlichen Daten- und Systemsicherungen, sowie dem System, Programme, Games, Daten, Temp Files oder E-Mail Konten.



@Topic:
Mittlerweile habe ich 6 HDDs in meinem Rechner "verbaut". Verbaut stimmt nicht ganz den drei liegen einfach nur drin weil für die kein Platz mehr ist.^^


----------



## Krabbat (20. Februar 2010)

[X] zwei Festplatten

ne 128gb ssd füs system und wichtige programme und ne 750 gb hdd


----------



## theLamer (20. Februar 2010)

[X] 2 (viel zu wenig)

1x win7 64 bit für 24/7
1x Bench-XP

Fehlen also noch Bench Win 7; Benchvista, Bench 2k3 für SuperPi, ....
So muss ich immer neu aufsetzen...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Februar 2010)

[X] 3 Festplatten eine Intel SSD eine 500 GB seagate mit 7200 U/min und eine 320 GB vom selben herrsteller und der gleichen art. In meinen Laptop im Desktop befindet sich nur eine 500 GB.


----------



## flosse69 (20. Februar 2010)

Eine.Samsung 640 GB Platte reicht für meine zwecke aktuell sind rund 70 GB drauf.

mfg


----------



## magic 007 (20. Februar 2010)

ich hab nur eine alte samsung 240gb festplatte innen, aber in nem halben jahr krieg ich den pc von meinem vater und der hat dann zwei die eine mit 500gb die nadere mit ca.40gb fürs OS.


----------



## RubinRaptoR (20. Februar 2010)

[x] drei Festplatten

2x 640GB WD Caviar Green (eine System, eine Daten und Spiele)

1x 1,5TB Samsung F2 Eco Green (Daten)

Brauche aber demnächst noch ne 1,5TB für Daten 
Und ne SSD wäre auch interessant


----------



## sinthor4s (20. Februar 2010)

[X] 1 Festplatte....

Western Digital Black Caviar 1TB... und wenn mal der Bedarf steigen sollte
dann liegen bei mir noch genug rum


----------



## Autokiller677 (20. Februar 2010)

3 HDDs
Eine 160GB fürs System und 2*320Gb im RAID1 für Daten.


----------



## midnight (22. Februar 2010)

1 Samsung F3 fürs System, das reicht. Dazu diverse externe Platten und 6 Samsung F2 eco 1tb im Server (=


----------



## Pinki (22. Februar 2010)

Ich habe:

1: 500GB
1:400GB
1:160GB
1:80BG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Februar 2010)

[X] 3 Festplatten 

2x 1TB Samsung F1 
1x 500GB Samsung F1


----------



## alm0st (22. Februar 2010)

[x] drei Festplatten

1x 80 GB Intel SSD für Win7
1x 640 GB Western Digital Cavier Black für Games
1x 250 GB Samsung Spinpiont F1 für Mukke / Filme


----------



## Insidious (22. Februar 2010)

3x1TB intern
1x1TB extern

Im Hauptsystem + Sys2 + Sys3 + LanStorage


----------



## Paule_87 (23. Februar 2010)

[x] 4 Festplatten (noch)

2x 250GB (SAMSUNG SpinPint F1 HD252HJ im Raid 0 Verbund) für Betriebssysteme und sämmtliche Software
2x 500GB (SAMSUNG SpinPint F2 EcoGreen HD502HI) als Datenspeicher

Die beiden 500´er werden demnächst durch 2 1000GB (Samsung SpinPint F3 EcoGreen HD105SI) ersetz.

MfG, Paule_87


----------



## wuzelor (23. Februar 2010)

[x] 3 Festplatten
30gb intel ssd
250gb ocz ssd
72gb intel ssd 

ich hoffe das hält für die nächsten 10 Jahre
Gruß


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Februar 2010)

wuzelor schrieb:


> [x] 3 Festplatten
> 30gb intel ssd
> 250gb ocz ssd
> 72gb intel ssd
> ...



Solange hält Flashspeicher niemals durch, die Zugriffszahlen die eine SSD aushält ist wirklich gering. 

Da setze ich lieber auf die guten alten Magnetscheiben, die auch noch nach Jahren super funzen  

btw, schnell sind sie auch, siehe SAS Festplatten, die rocken auch die SSD`s weg. Oder die SATA3 HDD`s die bald kommen


----------



## GxGamer (23. Februar 2010)

[x] 1 Festplatte

1x 250GB Samsung HD250HJ

PS: Mein 100. Post.


----------



## grubsnek (23. Februar 2010)

[x] 1 Festplatte

250Gb reichen locker


----------



## Killerluki (25. Februar 2010)

> @*Fr3@k*
> btw, schnell sind sie auch, siehe SAS Festplatten, die rocken auch die SSD`s weg. Oder die SATA3 HDD`s die bald kommen


 
Hmm, Herkömmliche Festplatte misst ab flotte 10 ms. Total fail, SSD ist extrem schnell und 1000 mal als HDD! Somit


----------



## Shady (25. Februar 2010)

[x]mehr als vier Festplatten
Wenn ich mal wieder etwas flüssiger bin, dann muss noch was her...
Platz wird langsam knapp.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (28. Februar 2010)

Holla Holla, es wurden bisher insgesamt ca. 500 Festplatten "gemeldet". Stolze Zahl würde ich sagen


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (28. Februar 2010)

> [x] 3 Festplatten
> 30gb intel ssd
> 250gb ocz ssd
> 72gb intel ssd
> ...



huhuhu der is ja mal geil drauf 

[x] 2 festplatten

2,5" - 500gb system
3,5" - 2tb speicher


----------



## Topas93 (3. März 2010)

[x] 3 festplatten
WD caviar green 1TB (persönliche dateinen)
samsung hj250 (irgendwie sauschnell) (os und spiele)
samsung 640gb jedoch momentan leer da ich nicht weiß was ich mit der meldung S.M.A.R.T status bad meldung anfangen soll....


----------



## Kingbase (4. März 2010)

[x]mehr als 4

2*64gb samsung pm 800 ssd im raid 0 fürs system.
4*1tb samsung spinpont f3 103 sj auch im raid 0.
1*1tb hitachi ??????? zum daten sichern.

hoffe dass reicht mal bis zum ende des studiums


----------



## Equilibrium (4. März 2010)

[x] zwei Festplatten

1* Intel Postville G2 80GB
1* Seagate Barracuda 500GB




Fr3@k schrieb:


> Solange hält Flashspeicher niemals durch, die Zugriffszahlen die eine SSD aushält ist wirklich gering.
> 
> Da setze ich lieber auf die guten alten Magnetscheiben, die auch noch nach Jahren super funzen


 
Ich glaube da bist Du ein wenig schief gewickelt. Eine SSD hat einen wesentlich längeren Lebenszyklus als Du glaubst, vielleicht sogar länger als jede HDD. Da sich in einer SSD keine beweglichen Teile befinden die verschleiß erfahren.



			
				Elementardrache schrieb:
			
		

> Einfache Beispielrechnung mit meiner Meinung nach sehr hoher Schreibrate:
> 64 GB SSD == 59,6 GiB
> Angenomme tägliche Schreibvorgänge: 20 GiB/Tag
> MLC hält mindesten 10.000 Schreibzyklen pro Zelle aus (SLC mind. 100.000).
> ...


 

Dieses kleine Rechenbeispiel sollte genügen.



> btw, schnell sind sie auch, siehe SAS Festplatten, die rocken auch die SSD`s weg. Oder die SATA3 HDD`s die bald kommen


 
Stimmt so auch nicht ganz. Sie Dir mal die PCIe SSD an, die haben lese- und schreibgeschwindigkeiten von 1000-1400MB/s kann nur kein Mensch bezahlen, da diese ca 5-10k€ kosten


----------



## Jan565 (4. März 2010)

Und wenn man die dann noch im Raid laufen lässt, die SSD über PCIe, dann will ich nicht wissen wie schnell die sind. Also mir reichen immer noch die normalen dinge ohne Raid so solchen zeug. 

[X] vier HDD

1x 250GB 2,5"
1x 250GB 3,5"
1x 500GB 3,5"
1x 1TB 3,5"

kam eine noch dazu seit dem letzten eintrag hier


----------



## HCN (4. März 2010)

[X] 10 Festplatten a 1 TB, Effektiv nutzbar 5 Tb da RAID10. Samsungs Spinpoint F3 und Antec 12th machens möglich.


----------



## moe (4. März 2010)

[x] drei Festplatten
eine fürs sys, eine für daten und eine für die installierten games.


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. März 2010)

Seit kurzem:
1x Sumsung F3 500gb
1x 64gb SSD
1x128gb SSD


----------



## HCN (4. März 2010)

Ich brauch alleine schon 1 TB für die Pornos....


----------



## Two-Face (4. März 2010)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Ich glaube da bist Du ein wenig schief gewickelt. Eine SSD hat einen wesentlich längeren Lebenszyklus als Du glaubst, vielleicht sogar länger als jede HDD. Da sich in einer SSD keine beweglichen Teile befinden die verschleiß erfahren.



...aber es liegt Strom an. Und das verursacht ebenfalls Abnutzungserscheinungen. HDDs halten eigentlich sehr lange, wenn sie schnell kaputt gehen, dann wurde nicht sauber gearbeitet bzw. nicht ordentlich geprüft.



HCN schrieb:


> für die Pornos....



Das dürfte wohl keinen interessieren.


----------



## Equilibrium (4. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> ...aber es liegt Strom an. Und das verursacht ebenfalls Abnutzungserscheinungen. HDDs halten eigentlich sehr lange, wenn sie schnell kaputt gehen, dann wurde nicht sauber gearbeitet bzw. nicht ordentlich geprüft.


 

Aber in einem sind wir uns doch einig, an einer HDD liegt auch Strom an + die beweglichen Teile = eine doch höhere Abnutzung!

Ich denke nicht, dass eine HDD länger als 80 Jahre hält. Eine SSD mit MLC-Chips schon, mit SLC-Chips noch weitaus länger. Alles natürlich bei entsprechendem Gebrauch.


----------



## Two-Face (4. März 2010)

Für eine SSD gelten aber auch die Gesetze der Thermodynamik. Mir wurde beigebracht, dass SSDs zwar was Geschwindigkeit angeht den HDDs bereits deutlich überlegen aber trotzdem noch nicht ganz ausgereift sind. Ich würde nicht wetten wollen, dass eine SSD länger als eine HDD lebt - von 80 Jahren gehe ich jetzt aber mal in beiden Fällen nicht aus, so weit ich weiß lebt eine HDD höchstens halb so lange und bekommt zuvor noch Funktionsstörungen. Es kommt halt auch auf die Geschwindigkeit an, eine HDD mit 5400 U/min sollte länger leben als eine mit 10.000.


----------



## EinarN (4. März 2010)

1x 120 GB partitioniert. Momentan reicht es. Igendwann kommen noch 2 x 500 gb aber wann........... keineahnung.


----------



## Equilibrium (4. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Für eine SSD gelten aber auch die Gesetze der Thermodynamik.


 
In der tat. Das gilt aber auch für beide Pedanten.



> Mir wurde beigebracht, dass SSDs zwar was Geschwindigkeit angeht den HDDs bereits deutlich überlegen aber trotzdem noch nicht ganz ausgereift sind.


 
sign ohne zweifel!



> Ich würde nicht wetten wollen, dass eine SSD länger als eine HDD lebt - von 80 Jahren gehe ich jetzt aber mal in beiden Fällen nicht aus, so weit ich weiß lebt eine HDD höchstens halb so lange und bekommt zuvor noch Funktionsstörungen.


 
Da wäre doch mal ein Langzeittest sehr interessant. Aber so lange mag bestimmt keiner auf Ergebnisse warten.



> Es kommt halt auch auf die Geschwindigkeit an, eine HDD mit 5400 U/min sollte länger leben als eine mit 10.000.


 
siehe oben. Da kommt wieder die Thermodynamik zum tragen und natürlich die höhere Geschwindigkeit die eine höhere Abnutzung mit sich trägt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. März 2010)

Hi!

2 PC's mit je:
1 Ssd (System)
2 Hdd's
1 Hdd-Wechselrahmen

Dazu 8 einzelne Hdd's (für die Wechselrahmen) und drei defekte Hdd's.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## P37E (5. März 2010)

im HTPC 7 hdds
im zock 1 hdd 1 ssd


----------



## headcracker (21. Juli 2010)

[x] Eine, aber ich werde mir demnächst eine 2. holen.


----------



## xlarge (22. Juli 2010)

Eine moderne 1GB-SATA für System, Programme und Daten, eine veraltete 320GB-SATA als Datensarg


----------



## Kaktus (22. Juli 2010)

[X] 4
In meinem Hauptrechner

[X] 2 
Im Rechner meiner Freundin

[X] 1
Testsystem

[X] 1
Server (Wird aber noch erweitert)


----------



## V!PeR (22. Juli 2010)

4 Stück

Weiteres auf Sysprofile^^


----------



## serafen (22. Juli 2010)

*[x] 4*
2x WD1002FAEX (je 1 TB)
2x ST3250410AS (je 250 GB)
- daneben eine Buffalo Linkstation Duo mit 4 TB als Backupstation


----------



## Seven (22. Juli 2010)

[x] Eine Festplatte

250GB im LAN-Rechner und 750GB im Haupsystem. Reicht bis jetzt aus


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. Juli 2010)

[x] 4 im Hauptrechner


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Juli 2010)

1 schnelle 500GB Platte im Hauptrechner

Für Mukke usw. habe ich einen 2. PC mit 4 Platten.


----------



## dome793 (22. Juli 2010)

Ich habe eine Festplatte in meinem Stand-PC eingebaut (1TB), und in meinem Notebook habe ich auch noch eine 500GB Festplatte. Werde aber in Kürze noch eine SSD in meinen Stand-PC einbauen.


----------



## facehugger (22. Juli 2010)

meine Platten: 1mal 250er, 1mal 320er, 1mal 500er verbaut


----------



## God-Among-Insects (26. Juli 2010)

[X] zwei Festplatten

zwei HD322HJ damals gehörten die mit 95MB/s zu den schnellsten. werden aber in Winter durch Nachfolger HD502HJ F3 oder F4 ersetzt.

ach ja eine Frage wozu braucht man wie manche hier 9 Festplatten?


----------



## amdintel (27. Juli 2010)

wie schon erwähnt sind 2 HDDs Tinnneff 


meine PCs sind alle mit einer 1 TB HDD ausgestattet:

Die 1 TB HDDs bestehen 
-Intern aus 2 x Lese/Schreibe getrenten Köpfe 
genau gesagt  die  haben zwei Lése und Schreib Köpfe 
für jeeweils Zwei Platten Oberflächen intern .
die über die HDD Elektronik zusammen gestaltet sind ,

wenn man also seinen PC mit etwas verstand betreibt 
weis man was drin ist und wie es funktioniert


----------



## Harti52 (27. Juli 2010)

[x] 2 Festplatten

eine fürs OS und eine als Datengrab


----------



## AntiFanboy (27. Juli 2010)

[x] 2 festplatten 

eine Samsung SpinPoint F3 wo der ganze datenmüll drauf ist und eine alte maxtor (in tools steht immer WD da, kA wieso) wo das BS drauf ist...

eine farge : ist maxtor ein schlechter hersteller?


----------



## RedoX (27. Juli 2010)

[x] 4 Festplatten (teilweise mehr aber meistens nur 4)

Dabei sind 
1x 1Tb Spinpoint für System und Programme
3x 2Tb Caviar Green für Datengrab (Videos, Fotos, Musik etc...)

Macht also 1tb System und 6tb Datengrab

Wobei meistens hängt noch eine 160Gb/200Gb im Hot-Swap slot als Temp-Platte...


----------



## Rocksteak (27. Juli 2010)

[X] 3 Festplatten

Siehe Sig


----------



## DAEF13 (27. Juli 2010)

[x] 1 Festplatte


----------



## computertod (27. Juli 2010)

[X] 2 Festplatten
eine 160GB (Backup) und eine 500GB (OS, Daten, usw.) Seagate Barracuda
wobei die 500GB auch schon wieder knapp werden


----------



## Seabound (27. Juli 2010)

[x] eine Festplatte.

320 GB. Muss ma was Neues her.


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Juli 2010)

[X] KEINE

Nur SSD


----------



## NCphalon (27. Juli 2010)

[x] 2

Eine Spinpoint F3 1TB für OS, Dateien, Programme und Spiele und eine Barracuda 7200.10 320GB für Filme & Serien (Wird aber glaub ich irgendwann durch ne 2TB Platte ersetzt^^)


----------



## AeroX (27. Juli 2010)

[x] 2 
1x Wd 750gb caviar Black : System,musik,Filme,spiele
1x Wd 640gb caviar Green :backup

demnaechst kommt noch eine 1 Tb wd caviar Green dazu weils Backup schon kein Backup mehr ist  
und eine 500gb wd caviar Blue oder Black.


----------



## klaus$ (27. Juli 2010)

[x] Eine Festplatte

Hab ja nur ein Notebook, viel meh passt da nicht rein


----------



## Ben2010 (28. Juli 2010)

Hab 3 Platten - davon eine sogar noch IDE


----------



## Westcoast (28. Juli 2010)

[x] _zwei Festplatten

ich habe eine SSD als systemplatte und eine HDD für spiele/Programme usw.
_


----------



## Bärenmarke (28. Juli 2010)

[X] eine

Spinpoint F3 500 GB reicht mir voll und ganz 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Ossiracer (28. Juli 2010)

3x WD5000AAKS (500GB Caviar Blue)
1x fürs System und
2x für Mukke/Filme


----------



## robbe (28. Juli 2010)

1x 1500GB F3
1x 128GB Corsair Nova SSD


----------



## Goldfinger (28. Juli 2010)

[x] Zwei
1x Terrabyteplatte und 1x 250GB Platte


----------



## Juarez91 (28. Juli 2010)

Ich hab zwei drinnen.

Eine 500er für Daten, Programme und sonstigen Ramsch und eine 1000er für sämtliche Games.


----------



## Own3r (29. Juli 2010)

[x] 3 Festplatten

OCZ Vertex 2
Samsung F1 1TB
160GB Exelstore


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (31. Juli 2010)

[X] ebenfalls mehr als 4 Festplatten

1 SSD fürs OS
2 WD 640 GB im RAID 0 für Spiele
1 WD VelociRaptor (300GB) für Bilder und Videos 
und 1 Samsung (500GB) für Sicherungen


----------



## KILLTHIS (31. Juli 2010)

2 Festplatten.

1 SSD fürs OS.
1 Festplatte für den Rest.


----------



## svppb (8. August 2010)

Im Erstrechner 2 aufgrund RAID 0, ansonsten eine. Im Server sind natürlich mehr.


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. August 2010)

[X] eine Festplatte


----------



## TheRammbock (8. August 2010)

[X] vier Festplatten


----------



## Gohrbi (8. August 2010)

Von 2 auf 3 gesteigert.
SSD mit dem BS
HDD1 mit Spielen / Fotos
HDD2 mit Part für Sicherung und Teibergedöhns. (wollte sie noch nicht entsorgen)


----------



## kelevra (8. August 2010)

[X] 4 HDDs

1. 320 GiB fürs System, Software
2. 500 GiB Musik
3. 750 GiB Daten
4. 1 TiB Bilder, Dokumente

Videos sind auf 3 externen HDDs á 2 TB


----------



## freakyd84 (8. August 2010)

[x]5 HDDs :-p
3x 1tb und 2x 1,5 tb


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (8. August 2010)

[x] 4x HDD

2x IDE -->  80GB ; 250GB
2x SATA -->  160GB ; 200GB


----------



## Speed-E (9. August 2010)

[x] 4 

Alles Samsung Spinpoint F1 322, wegen der Laufruhe.


----------



## smartysmart34 (12. August 2010)

[X] Mehr als 4

drei identische als Volumegroup für Linux, eine als Windows Spiel- und Datenwüste und eine Systemplatte, die in absehbarer Zeit auf SSD migriert wird (Wenn Crucial mal endlich Firmware rev. 3 gebracht hat)


----------



## dersuchti_93 (12. August 2010)

2x Festplatten

Eine Seagate Barracuda 320AS als System und paar Daten und eine Excelstore 80GB als zusatz, falls kleine Absicherungen Notwendig ist (Spielstände, Dokumente etc.)

Werde beide Rausschmeißen und eine 1TB von WD reinklatschen


----------



## Plajer (15. August 2010)

eine WD6400AAKS ( die mir vermutlich gerade eingeht  )
und eine Intel 40GB V-2 SSDals systemplatte,


----------



## Perry (16. August 2010)

1x 500 GB WD
1x 500 GB Samsung
1x 1TB WD
1x 1TB Samsung
1x 1,5 TB Seagate

Werde demnächst die beiden 500er Platten rausnehmen und eine 2TB Platte von Samsung einbauen, gibt mehr Platz und weniger Stromverbrauch.


----------



## mÖre (18. August 2010)

2x500 GB im Raid0 (jaja datensicherheit- BLAA) 
und extern 2
und rumliegen als backup... öhm... nochmal 3


----------

